# Prayers please... Grace going under



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So Gracie does not have just an ear infection.... She has a foxtail or something in her ear canal.... Waaaaay down there.

So she has to go under anesthesia this afternoon so they can go rotoroot her ear....

Going under is dangerous for Grace. He isn't happy about having to do it but says she's too little to try it w a local sedative... Any movement could cause serious damage. 

So asking all our SM aunties and angels to send quick prayers up for Gracie.....

Will update later.

Thank you in advance!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh no, sending prayers for sweet Gracie.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Keeping Gracie in my prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Is this what is in Gracie's ear? 


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...pH-0bqzYuq_etyCDaHGKNBg&bvm=bv.49405654,d.aWc


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Thinking of you and Grace.*
*Nickee**


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Prayers your way. Sorry to hear that, keep us updated please.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh no....sorry Gracie has to go through this. Hugs and prayers! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I will be saying prayers for sweet Gracie. Bless her heart.

I will be checking in for updates on Gracie. Hugs for you, Tori.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Foxtail Isn't that a weed? Oh lord how did that get in there? They can get in to anything, right! Sending you thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Tori, Prayers for little Gracie and you. It just never seems to end. Please keep us posted.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Definitely saying a prayer for her that all will go well and be well.*


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry! Prayers on the way!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh no! I will be keeping Gracie in my thoughts! Praying that everything goes well!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh no! Poor Grace!
I am sure she will do fine.
Sending good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Praying for sweet Grace. Do you know what general they are giving her? When Callie had her dental they used only isoflurane gas. Dang that was the best thing ever!! They can immediately flush that from her system and she was awake within minutes and not groggy at all. Much safer than many others from my understanding.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Poor baby, lots of prayers for Gracie!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Praying for sweet Grace. Do you know what general they are giving her? When Callie had her dental they used only isoflurane gas. Dang that was the best thing ever!! They can immediately flush that from her system and she was awake within minutes and not groggy at all. Much safer than many others from my understanding.


I agree... that is great stuff! 
Tori, be assured the prayers are going out for you Grace that all goes well for her! Will be checking back for your "good-news" update!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers said!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...sending prayers for Gracie.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Praying for sweet Grace. Do you know what general they are giving her? When Callie had her dental they used only isoflurane gas. Dang that was the best thing ever!! They can immediately flush that from her system and she was awake within minutes and not groggy at all. Much safer than many others from my understanding.


That is what he will use.

She goes under in about an hour. Luckily her favorite tech is there so she will hold her until she goes in.

Will try to find a photo of what it is... Similar to that but has a corkscrew seed with Velcro like hairs on it.... Nasty things.

Thank you for all the prayers.

Praying for others who have surgery today.... Sorry can't post on them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Grace'sMom said:


> That is what he will use.
> 
> She goes under in about an hour. Luckily her favorite tech is there so she will hold her until she goes in.
> 
> ...


Oh she will only need to be sedated for such a teeny tiny short little time for them to remove the Foxglove. Nasty thing is right. And YEAH it's the Iso Gas!! She's going to do fantastic!! But I'm still praying for her. :wub:


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Poor Gracie! Prayers headed your way.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tori - Just read this. I'm so sorry that Grace has to go through this but Tyler also had that anesthesia and he did wonderfully for his dentals unlike whatever they used for his neuter. Praying Grace will be fine and the procedure will go very quickly, which it should. (((hugs))))


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you all for the reassurance 

Will update as soon as I hear from them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tori -- sending lots of hugs to you and lots and lots of prayers and healing energy for little Grace.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

He got to her early. So she's in recovery... Will call me when she wakes up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just seeing this now. Glad to see she is already in recovery. I will still say a prayer for her.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sending lots of love, hugs and prayers,!!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Sending prayers your way! I am so sorry that little Gracie needs to be put under for this......... But I have a positive feeling that all will be fine!! Gracie and Gus are strong just like their Mommy!!! Hugs to all of you!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

A tech called me... Since its been about 45 mins. She's having a hard time waking but coming out slowly.

He will call me when she's fully awake. Wants to keep her to observe until 4 since she isn't waking up fast.

Was a corkscrew grass seed .... Her ear is very infected. Tech said there is damage to her ear drum but wouldn't say more - just that he would talk to me about it.

She will get an oral antibiotic. Got some resistance when I said it had to be liquid... Even if that means calling into my pharmacy. Grace will not do tablets. And antibiotics aren't something she can skip if she refuses.

Will update when I hear more.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy to hear Tori.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Glad she made it through it and is coming around.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Grace'sMom said:


> A tech called me... Since its been about 45 mins. She's having a hard time waking but coming out slowly.
> 
> He will call me when she's fully awake. Wants to keep her to observe until 4 since she isn't waking up fast.
> 
> ...


Oh Tori. I know you are worried. Continued prayers. She's going to be ok.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

How did I miss this post earlier? Maybe it's a good thing or I would've been worrying all day. I'm so sorry she has to have surgery but am glad it's over with now. I will pray that she has a speedy recovery and will check back for updates. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tori -- glad that Grace is out of surgery and waking up, even if it's slow. I'm sorry that her ear drum has been damaged. Hopefully it will be able to be repaired or it will repair itself on its own.

Hugs to you and prayers continuing to little Grace. Tori -- you're such a good Mommy.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh my gosh, I would be worried sick. How could a thing like this get in her ear ? With everything you went through with her already, you sure did not need this. Poor baby. Hope there is not too much damage.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tori - glad she got through the surgery fine. Sometimes it takes some of them longer than others to come out of it. The important thing is that it was removed. I hope her hearing will be okay. Do you have any idea how she got it in her ear? From what I recall I didn't think she runs around outside that much...enough to get into that trouble. Gee, glad you found out what it was. Still hoping she recovers well and yes, they should be able to let you get a liquid or compound or whatever they call it for the antibiotic. Let us know how she is.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my i am so glad she is doing better. I hope you have her home in your arms soon.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So.... he says Grace is an odd duck... he will be consulting with Dr. Julie and another colleague (not in his office) just for ideas... and we will be seeing him weekly for about a month so... will have plenty of time to discuss the oddities of Grace.

Said that the seed wasn't really in too far. That it couldn't have been there that long. Initially just with the exam he thought the seed was the cause of the inflammation. But once he took the seed out, it was still dry.... no gunk on it or anything showing it has been there for a few days.

Then he thought he saw another one, but it turned out to be "a very damaged ear drum" - it's ruptured.

He said usually ruptures are from middle ear infections not caught early or just ones that get bad really quick and the eardrum bursts.

But he said there are no signs that is what happened. Her ear is getting infected *now* but it isn't what he'd expect from an infection rupture.

He said he's puzzled right now, but will discuss things and see what comes up with her whole file being looked at.

He said it looked old? So I don't know... 

We are doing 4 weeks of Clavamox and seeing him weekly to get it looked at - make sure it's healing.

He said he won't worry too much about it right now. He will discuss her case with some people and just watch and wait. If it happens again they know it's something that needs more attention.

So for right now we are keeping her in a quiet space until her ear heals a bit more.... It's been so windy here that we will put a wrap over her ears (I didn't think her not moving in the wind was because of pain...thought she liked the wind).... Just to keep the wind out. We have really strong winds.

And she has a week's worth of Buprenex. ...  didn't know the pain was that bad. Poor Gracie.

So here's praying that her ears heal up well and it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Feelin kinda spacey

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry all this is happening  . Lifting up prayers for you guys.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, poor baby. I hope she feels better real soon.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> Feelin kinda spacey
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry I have been on hit and miss lately. I am so glad that Gracie came through so well. Poor little sweetie. You are such a great mommy to her. I honestly do not know how you do it with all you are going through. Best.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

OMG, she is so sweet and has very light eyes color. Thank you so much Tori to keep posting,glad that baby is ok now. Fell better little Grace


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh your poor little darlin' ! Will be praying she recoups well and quickly!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Tori that picture is breaking my heart. I just can't imagine how this could happen, you are so meticulous there's no way you would have missed an infection, certainly not one that went on long enough to cause a rupture. This is very upsetting. I hope you get some answers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ah poor Grace, hope she feels better soon.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Are you kidding me?! I cannot believe my eyes. This is so unfortunate. Too unfortunate for a small little dog. Liver damage, sun sensitivity, brain damage and now this!!! 

Tori, is there something environmentally wrong where you live? Is it possible something is wrong with the water? Or is there any chance industrial waste is seeping through? 

Your illness, Gus, Grace...simply too unfortunate for one family to have to deal with all of that together. 

This cannot be a coincidence. There HAS to be an explanation. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow -- that's really a mystery. Hope that someone can solve the puzzle. Wonder if you google what happened whether you can find out anything, Tori. Poor little spacey girl. She should be fine tomorrow. She'll just sleep it off tonight hopefully.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Just had another thought. When did you get her? Is it possible she was abused when she was a baby and this is an old injury?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Hoping your sweet baby will feel better really soon. Hugs.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh Im so glad little gracie is ok and with you right now. 

Sending her lots of love, kisses and prayers. 

Hope she feels even better tomorrow

Hugs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, poor Gracie  Sorry to see this, Tori. I'm glad she is awake and doing okay...praying her ear heals quickly.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you for all the hugs and kisses and prayers for Gracie Girl....

Any thoughts are welcome... No idea what is going on. Might start a thread with all her pieces and see if anyone has suggestions.




eiksaa said:


> Are you kidding me?! I cannot believe my eyes. This is so unfortunate. Too unfortunate for a small little dog. Liver damage, sun sensitivity, brain damage and now this!!!
> 
> Tori, is there something environmentally wrong where you live? Is it possible something is wrong with the water? Or is there any chance industrial waste is seeping through?
> 
> ...


I know Dr. Julie has looked in her ears, but definitely not as deep as Dr. L did today... like he twisted himself around to see better.... She does have long canals for her size or something. Whatever that means.

I don't know if this could be missed? 

I've never looked in a dog's ear.... could it be missed?

I've thought about that too but... we live in a good area. Outside of the dust it is pretty healthy. And my Lyme isn't environmental or from here...

But that is a valid concern.... 

I'm trying to do more reading. I really don't know much about ruptured ear drums outside of toddlers with ear infections.... :huh:



Snowbody said:


> Wow -- that's really a mystery. Hope that someone can solve the puzzle. Wonder if you google what happened whether you can find out anything, Tori. Poor little spacey girl. She should be fine tomorrow. She'll just sleep it off tonight hopefully.


I'm googling... 



eiksaa said:


> Just had another thought. When did you get her? Is it possible she was abused when she was a baby and this is an old injury?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I got her as a puppy....

The only real trauma she has had is that vaccine accident. She had a really high fever - enough to make Dr. Julie suspect brain damage.

I've been trying to think of things all evening.... I do know that 2 weeks ago a guy was here working on somethings and reset the smoke alarms...and Grace didn't react much. Which I thought was great, but now I think I should have thought it was odd.... 



mfa said:


> Hoping your sweet baby will feel better really soon. Hugs.


I have to say Pearlan's siggy photo is gorgeous


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Also 2 weeks ago (maybe 2 1/2)... will have to ask my mom.... She kept missing the couch when she tried to jump up. But I thought it was because the carpet was missing because we were getting the tiles cleaned.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bless her. That pic breaks my heart. She has had way more than any fluff should have to deal with. Do I remember that something happened causing her to have a really high fever? Couldn't that cause a ruptured ear drum?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Bless her. That pic breaks my heart. She has had way more than any fluff should have to deal with. Do I remember that something happened causing her to have a really high fever? Couldn't that cause a ruptured ear drum?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oops. Just saw in your previous post about the vaccine accident and her high fever. I really wonder if it happened then. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tori, that pic breaks my heart. She is such a sweetie and I cannot believe she has to go through this now. Prayers she heals quickly!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Tori, I am so glad Grace is home with you.
I am so sorry that you and she have gone through so much.
I am sure you would have noticed an ear infection. She would have been scratching it, or rubbing her head on the floor.
The only thing I can think of is that in Chinese medicine the ears are connected to the kidneys. Has Grace had any kidney issues after the vaccine error? Maybe related to her limited peeing?
I am sure Dr. Julie and the other doctors will figure it out.
Continued prayers for Gracie. I hope she has a good sleep tonight and wakes up feeling much better.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Bless her. That pic breaks my heart. She has had way more than any fluff should have to deal with. Do I remember that something happened causing her to have a really high fever? Couldn't that cause a ruptured ear drum?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



*Yeah, that was the only super high fever she has had... She was 14 weeks old tho, so it was over a year ago. Not sure how long a rupture would take to heal?*




Kathleen said:


> Tori, I am so glad Grace is home with you.
> I am so sorry that you and she have gone through so much.
> I am sure you would have noticed an ear infection. She would have been scratching it, or rubbing her head on the floor.
> The only thing I can think of is that in Chinese medicine the ears are connected to the kidneys. Has Grace had any kidney issues after the vaccine error? Maybe related to her limited peeing?
> ...


You are right.... ears and kidneys .... Grace's kidney's are actually great! And that was the good news today - her liver and kidney levels (pre-op bloodwork) were FANTASTIC! :chili:

She did have kidney issues after the vaccine incident.... But they are now doing great. same with her liver. Her peeing is good as long as I keep up with the homeopathic treatments and massage.

I did post awhile back - a month about? How she was sun bathing...and one day she did sit out there for 20 minutes or so... in direct sun... maybe she got too hot then? 

I really have no idea. I think he's waiting to see if it heals.... so will try to be patient and just make sure she gets the meds.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just throwing this out there and might be totally off base but worth mentioning after I read your couch jumping note. My best friend's brother suddenly woke up two weeks ago with the room spinning. He had such bad vertigo that he couldn't get out of bed and had to call his son to come over to him. He was all unbalanced and went to his doctor. He said that some really bad virus has been going around lately and people have lost their hearing from it...and don't regain it. They put him on steroids and sent him for a hearing test and found he's now totally deaf in that ear. :w00t: It all came out of the blue and caused really bad damage to the inner ear and I think the nerves. There was some steroid shot they could give into the eardrum but the doc and an ENT said that it often fails and is intensely painful. Luckily he's weaning off the prednisone and his body seems to be adjusting to the loss but it was a very strange ear issue that they said they're suddenly seeing a lot of in people.


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Tori, I know it breaks your heart to see Grace go through so much. I wish I knew something that would help your sweet girl. I can only send lots of love and positive, healing energy your way and pray that she feels better soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Just throwing this out there and might be totally off base but worth mentioning after I read your couch jumping note. My best friend's brother suddenly woke up two weeks ago with the room spinning. He had such bad vertigo that he couldn't get out of bed and had to call his son to come over to him. He was all unbalanced and went to his doctor. He said that some really bad virus has been going around lately and people have lost their hearing from it...and don't regain it. They put him on steroids and sent him for a hearing test and found he's now totally deaf in that ear. :w00t: It all came out of the blue and caused really bad damage to the inner ear and I think the nerves. There was some steroid shot they could give into the eardrum but the doc and an ENT said that it often fails and is intensely painful. Luckily he's weaning off the prednisone and his body seems to be adjusting to the loss but it was a very strange ear issue that they said they're suddenly seeing a lot of in people.


Wow that's scarey.. A couple years ago I woke up with a horrible painful headache that just wouldnt' go away, had it happen before but with ringing in the ears but turned out to be sinus infection which took two months to clear up.
This time I tried the sinus infection route, nothing..they tried all sorts of things, muscle relaxers, it just hurt, no matter how powerful the pain meds were, nothing dulled the pain... Tons of tests, r-rays,scans , you name it nothing showed... Blood pressure was sky high from pain...This lasted for weeks,then one day I woke up it was gone, just the way it started, it ended
Weird how things come on you...
I hope sweet Gracie will be better soon!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I didn't think of it but her missing the couch, her equalibrium was off then. Maybe something with the ears for sure... if I get an ear infection it throws me off balance....

I love Pearlan's siggy,I had to keep looking at it...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tori, I was just looking at Grace's picture and would love to gently hug and kiss her. Bless her heart.

You mention her "Feelin kinda spacey" ... I am thinking with a bad ear infection that could it be causing her to experience vertigo, which can be very frightening and draining.

I keep on praying that Grace feels better and better as each day passes.

Hugs and love to both of you.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks all... 

Actually... my nephews have horrible ear infections right now and my right ear is throbbing tonight (kids are so germy LOL). So.... maybe it is a really bad virus going around. 

Just concerned because he said the rupture looked old... not new. But who knows.

Will give it time to heal.


----------



## GracieMyHrt (May 15, 2013)

Thinking and praying for you and Grace during this time.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

So sorry this is happening to sweet Grace  it breaks my heart, I can just imagine the pain and discomfort she must be going through. I send all my best wishes to her feeling better soon  hugs and kisses 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No time for SM these days so missing so much. . .
prayers for you, Tori, and your sweet baby!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Tori, somehow I missed this. So sorry Grace is going through so much with her ear. Keeping her in my prayers. Virtual hug to both of you.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Poor little Gracie! I'm so sorry she's going through all this. I don't know of any other suggestions to add. You are such a good mommy and I know you are taking the best care of her. She's so lucky to have you. There are people out there who wouldn't take the kind of care of their dogs like you do and I'd hate to think what would happen to her if she'd wound up with someone like that instead. I am so glad to hear that her liver and kidney labs are good now. It's because of you doing what she needed. She's such a cute sweetie pie! Seeing that picture makes me wish I could come cuddle and kiss that little baby. So, please do it for me. I hope she's doing a lot better this morning!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in on Grace today.:wub::wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hope Gracie had a good night! Hope she feels better!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm just now reading all this Tori. I'm so sorry Gracie is going through this. You know she'll be in my prayers.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Still praying for Grace, I am hoping the meds are kicking in and clearing up the infection. Praying that she gets through this without any permanent damage.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Checking in on Grace today too.
That is great news that her liver and kidney values were so good!
What a relief for you!
Hope she is feeling better today.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

You all are so sweet  thank you for the prayers and kindness... it helps :wub:

Gracie had her Buprenex (derivative of morphine) last night and slept well through most the night. She wanted to sleep a little propped up... which makes sense. I pulled out my sleeping wedges to elevate my head, as well...so we both slept on the "hill" 

I took some codeine last night. Ear pain is bad. But both of us got (drugged) sleep 

She's still a little groggy this AM, and walking slower. But she did go sit outside for a little bit. Made her egg but she refused it.... She ate a few tablespoons of handfed LF cottage cheese. I think her throat hurts. She only wants cool mushy things.

First dose of Clavamox today. Hope that goes well. So far so good. But it's banana flavored and Gracie hates bananas 

Keeping her on the Buprenex until her pain goes down. Still shaking her ear a lot... he said to keep her on it until the shaking and scratching goes down.

Fun stuff.... 

Thanks again for all the prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tori -- was checking in to see how Grace is doing this morning. Thanks for the update.

Continuing to send lots of hugs and prayers and healing energy your way. Sounds like both you and Grace really need this.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Lynn 

I keep going back to read your reading with the girls... makes me laugh. Lacie is so funny! Such a sassy little girl


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Glad little gracie is feeling a bit better today. 

Give her lots of kisses from me!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Just read this thread...wow, what an ordeal! So glad Gracie made it thru the procedure! I hope you find answers, it all sounds so strange. Hope you both feel better very soon!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the update! I've been thinking about her all morning. Callie was on Buprenorphine when she was spayed. Honestly she hated how she felt on it. I thought something had seriously gone wrong with her spay. She was really really out of it when she was on that. So Gracie may be acting groggy more due to that than the actual procedure. Or both. Do you have any Animal Essentials Phytomucil Tincture? It is super healing and soothing. It's primary use is for upper GI issues but it is also being used quite a bit for weak, collapsing tracheas (that honking sound) and to help soothe the throat after surgery and trach tubes. It has Slippery Elm in it, Marshmallow Root, Licorice Root and Plantain Leaf. If you don't have access to AE, maybe you have something containing some of the same ingredients. Especially the Slippery Elm and Marshmallow Root.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Praying for sweet Grace. Do you know what general they are giving her? When Callie had her dental they used only isoflurane gas. Dang that was the best thing ever!! They can immediately flush that from her system and she was awake within minutes and not groggy at all. Much safer than many others from my understanding.


Need to correct this just in case someone does a future search here for types of anesthesia. I was remembering incorrectly. I'm old and should have looked up the name since it's something I don't personally work with on a regular basis. What Callie had that was so wonderful was Sevoflurane gas only. It was also used for the induction. And here is a pretty easy read on the difference between Isoflurane and Sevoflurane gas.

http://www.surgivet.com/Userfiles/education-resources/clinical/Isoflurane vs Sevoflurane.pdf


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Always Wishing you and Gracie the Best,and Many prayers for you both also.*
*Hugs Nickee & Yogi**
*Your a Strong Person and I Admire The Way you Cope and Handle Medical things.*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Interesting & informative article Crystal---there is one paragraph that worries me a bit:
"Is sevoflurane safer than isoflurane? This is definitely a hard question to answer, because it depends on your definition of “safe”. Does sevoflurane produce less cardiopulmonary depression than isoflurane? No! They appear to produce very similar degrees of depression in a dose-dependent manner. The only advantage sevoflurane may have over isoflurane is the ability to change depth of anesthesia slightly quicker. This means you can “lighten” the depth of anesthesia quickly, but it also means that if the animal is not closely observed, it may get too “deep” quickly also."
My concern lies in the last sentence & it would seem to depend on the experience of the anesthesiologist. I guess I am too cautious.


----------

